# Wonderwool



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

For anyone who lives in reach of mid-Wales Wonderwool is back at the Royal Welsh showground on Builth Wells on the 26/27 April. A great day out for woolly minded people.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for that, never heard about it before(sorry)...........
what do they sell, is it expensive? is there a pub nearby I could leave my husband at for a few hours??? otherwise it would be like having a child in tow, "can we go home now?" 
It would be an easy journey for us and I love coming to Wales for our holidays. )


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Highly recommended (though dangerous to the bank balance...) - sadly I can't go this year


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep I'm going - going to stay for 3 nights in a B&B at nearby Llandrindod Wells. Taking my husband ( he's not looking forward to it, but he might like the sheep & spinning bit  ). 
Also planning on visiting Machynlleth - centre for alternative technology. And maybe Dolgellau too if there's time. 
Nice weekend coming up :-D


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> Thanks for that, never heard about it before(sorry)...........
> what do they sell, is it expensive? is there a pub nearby I could leave my husband at for a few hours??? otherwise it would be like having a child in tow, "can we go home now?"
> It would be an easy journey for us and I love coming to Wales for our holidays. )


Lokk at the website - there's a list of exhibitors and classes etc. Prob will hurt the bank balance a bit, but hey - it's a hobby, and I'm 'worth it'

We could meet up and get them 'sat' for a while 
:lol:


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Thanks for that, never heard about it before(sorry)...........
> what do they sell, is it expensive? is there a pub nearby I could leave my husband at for a few hours??? otherwise it would be like having a child in tow, "can we go home now?"
> It would be an easy journey for us and I love coming to Wales for our holidays. )


Think 170+ stalls showing and selling yarn, patterns, kit, ideas - in all the gorgeous colours you can think of and a few more.... It's fun!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Thanks for that, never heard about it before(sorry)...........
> what do they sell, is it expensive? is there a pub nearby I could leave my husband at for a few hours??? otherwise it would be like having a child in tow, "can we go home now?"
> It would be an easy journey for us and I love coming to Wales for our holidays. )


Put it this way, start saving. As someone else has said have a look on the web site to get you drooling. Builth Wells town is just a short walk away so plenty of places to "lose" your husband. Perhaps we should make KP badges to wear. :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> Put it this way, start saving. As someone else has said have a look on the web site to get you drooling. Builth Wells town is just a short walk away so plenty of places to "lose" your husband. Perhaps we should make KP badges to wear. :thumbup:


You will be able to tell who we are, we will be fighting over the yarn!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I knew I should have flown to the UK instead of coming home from the Netherlands,I am originally from Cardiff,I envy you the access to all that yummy yarn


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

roseknit said:


> I knew I should have flown to the UK instead of coming home from the Netherlands,I am originally from Cardiff,I envy you the access to all that yummy yarn


Yes and we all envy you the weather, it is pouring down here in West Mids. :roll:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

roseknit said:


> I knew I should have flown to the UK instead of coming home from the Netherlands,I am originally from Cardiff,I envy you the access to all that yummy yarn


Yes and we all envy you the weather, it is pouring down here in West Mids. :roll:


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> Yes and we all envy you the weather, it is pouring down here in West Mids. :roll:


Sunny and warm in Essex - not for long though, I don't think

:-(


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

roseknit said:


> I knew I should have flown to the UK instead of coming home from the Netherlands,I am originally from Cardiff,I envy you the access to all that yummy yarn


Plan for next year! And hello from another ex-Cardiffian, though I've only moved across the country after a working life in London. Still (just) sunny here in Norfolk...


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

The name Wonderwool intrigued me this morning so I opened. Now I know why I have always wanted to visit Wales. Someday...

This sounds unbelievable. 

Have a good time buying and looking and feeling all the yarn.


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

We do like our shows here in the UK. 
I went to the Ideal Home show in Earls court London 2 weeks ago ( not my choice but went with friends :roll: ) .
Last week to the edible gardening show in Alexandra Palace (Ally Pally ) again in London. That was brilliant - lots of info - am now going to start keeping chooks :roll: :lol: 

And in just less than 3 weeks time we're off to Wales ( I too am Welsh - not from Cardiff, but the Rhondda )

And there's the knitting and stiching show in October - Ally Pally again :lol:
Love it - can't wait. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

terri65 said:


> We do like our shows here in the UK.
> I went to the Ideal Home show in Earls court London 2 weeks ago ( not my choice but went with friends :roll: ) .
> Last week to the edible gardening show in Alexandra Palace (Ally Pally ) again in London. That was brilliant - lots of info - am now going to start keeping chooks :roll: :lol:
> 
> ...


Are you going to Wonderwool?


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

yes sure am. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

terri65 said:


> yes sure am. :lol:


Which day are you going?


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

on the Saturday. We're staying in Llandrindod wells for the weekend, going to CAT on Fri, show on Sat, and maybe Dolgellau Sunday. 
Hubby's coming with me, but not really THAT keen on the knitting bit :roll: :lol: .


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

janeridal said:


> Think 170+ stalls showing and selling yarn, patterns, kit, ideas - in all the gorgeous colours you can think of and a few more.... It's fun!


I sure wish they could post-phone this until August when I'll be there!!


----------

